# Closing shop



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Saw my Doc today it is carpal tunnel syndrome but he will take tests and x rays and told me to just work a couple hours in the morning and a couple in the afternoon and I may be ok, my problem is if I start a project I work at it from early morning to late at night.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I will get new braces like Dick said Barb was wearing.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I have a mild case of carpal tunnel. It's not a problem yet, but I worry about it getting worse.

Is surgery an option for you?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

don't give up yet. My mother had it done and she is fine


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"my problem is if I start a project I work at it from early morning to late at night"

Ohhhhhh, boy. Do I understand that one.

Because my eyes can't hold up to long sessions (45 - 90 minutes is about all I can ever do), I've taken to setting a timer to remind me when it's time-usually to stop for the day, but-if I'm lucky-to break for a few hours.

For me, some woodworking is still far, far better than none.

Believe me, though, when I have the machines all set up, and am making good progress, I deeply resent my little alarm telling me to stop.

But-in the end-not as much as I resent the consequence, if I don't stop.

I wish you the best of luck, with this, and with your health.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I had both of my hands surgically repaired for carpal tunnel. I had the first surgery on Wednesday, was in the shop working full tilt on Friday. Then I had the second surgery 10 days later, and that one was on a Monday, and Wednesday afternoon I was back in the shop. It's an amazingly short, easy procedure, and it has improved my quality of life 100%.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad to hear you went and got it checked out. By all accounts (here on Lj's) it sounds as though the Syndrome can be aleviated by surgery or by taking things a bit easier.
A BIT EASIER!!!!! Not go at it all day and night, no wonder you have what you have! 

I am pretty sure it would be good for all involved if you could keep wood working, but learn to do it moderately!!!! I know this is hard but it can be done.
My husband has a severe back problem and he had to learn to do things differently over the years. But he still wanted to get things done. He did this by alternating his tasks. Dont focus too long using the same tool or same movement. You might want to try having a few projects on the go at once to have something different to go to. Take a break occaisionally.

Good luck with it all but above all be kind to yourself!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck GMman, whatever you decide. mike


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sorry about that, GMman, but I wouln't just give it up, or at least I would give it a while before you make a decision. Sometimes these things have a way of fixing themselves. I had a ruptured disc about 30 years ago and it took me 6 months to recover, but the problem is my back still acts up and can get out of whack if I don't watch it and I also have a couple of bad knees that I have to watch. Take off for a week maybe and try to get over being driven so hard to where you have to work such long hours on your projects and if you do have to then take plenty of breaks. Anyways, I hope that you can figure something out besides quitting the hobby that you love. Maybe you could have surgery. God Bless


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Years ago I was diagnosed with moderatly severe carpel tunnel (what ever that means). They wanted to do surgury and after seeng a bunch of people who had the surgury and were worse, I decided against it. What I did do was a routine of twice daily chamomille hot compresses. Boil water, pour over a couple of handfuls of the herb until well damped, wrap in a cloth and apply to wrists. The results took a while but it worked. Of course, stopping the factory work that caused it in the first place helped it too. Plenty of rest for the injury.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

You might want to ask your doc about Dupuytren's contracture, especially if you are of northern European descent. Sometimes it's incorrectly thought to be carpel tunnel.

I was diagnosised with arthritis and carpel tunnel, but my new wife (also a doc) said, "They're full of s*#@, it's Dupuytren's." She was right.

Just a thought before you let anyone with a knife within 5 feet of your hand.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You're all fine people thanks alot for your comments.
I will try it slowly and wait for my tests and x rays and see if all works ok again thank you so much.
I am having my tests sep. 21 and will have the result on Oc.t 22.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Take it slow and easy GMman. Woodworking is enjoyment for us all. We need to do it at a pace our bodies or hands will allow.


----------



## Riz (Aug 25, 2010)

I have carp. as well, and I would never let it decide for me. Exercising my hands and forearms has helped, soaking my hands and wrist area in Epsom salt helped. Taking breaks and maybe trying to use a machine in place of a hand tool could help. I know I can't swing a hammer for very long before I start having problems so I switched up and bought an air nailer. No it is not the best model out on the market, but I don't do that kind of work for a living anymore either. About the only thing I won't do is bowl. I know the consequences as in the pain I will be in the next day, and well I don't like to go bowling all that much anyway so I stay away. All I'm trying to say is if you love what you do especially if it is a hobby, don't give it up. If it is your primary source of income, well there might be different avenues to take. I'm not out looking for work but I am an engineer in real life, and it is my job/passion to figure things out, so if you need any help with ideas or plans drop me a line before you "give up the ship".


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Those cordless hand drills are so heavy with the batteries so I am going to use my corded ones they are a lot lighter, also some clamps are very hard to turn I will have to get some different ones.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm with John. I went to a neurologist who did some tests and told me within the hour that I had carpal tunnel.
You don't say where you are from but that sounds like a managed care situation. A month? Sheesh.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Gman I said this many times before. Get the surgery. Sooner or later, weather you quit woodworking or not, you're going to have the surgery. Go read what padre said this is the normal response. Yes sometime it has to be repeated, after 10 or more years. Its a simple same day surgery with a fairly short recovery and it beats the hell out of living in pain and not doing what you enjoy for the rest of your life. And whats with waiting for a month for your results ? Make an appointment for the results a week after the test are done, I can't think of any test for this condition that takes a month and I spent most of my life in medicine and have had all the tests and surgery as well. If this is the best your Dr. has to offer then get a new dr. Take your test results with you you are entitled to a copy of everything in your medical record. Don't put up with any crap about having your new Md request them. YOU are entitled to a copy for your own use and what you do with it is your business. hint. keep a copy for yourself and provide them for younew MD.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

You may want to find a Homeopathic doctor. They use herbs and minerals and can do wonders. I would try that before any surgery.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

I am the one-in-one-hundred that ended up getting Complex Regional Pain Syndrome also known as Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy after Carpal Tunnel surgery two years ago. You can do a search to learn about it, but as I understand it, it's basically your nerve system over-reacting after an injury or surgery. Let it be known that it is not always a quick and easy recovery. The surgery went well for me but afterwards when I went to get the stitches out I almost fainted from the pain of just that. The doctor just touching my hand with the scissors sent nerve pain up my arm that was unbearable. (And I had three natural childbirths without meds or freezing, so I do not have a low pain tolerance) I knew right away something was wrong, but my doctor had not seen it before and it took a while to figure out. I am still in varying levels of pain everyday, although it is much improved after a year of physiotherapy.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I also have carpal tunnel - right hand only at this point- I wear the wrist brace - especially when using a sander- and also when I sleep at night. It really makes a difference wearing it at night. The first night I wore the brace my arm didn't go to sleep repeatedly during sleep. (If i don't wear it my arm goes dead from the shoulder down.. repeatedly-all night long.. very painful.. and I have to beat my arm on the bed to wake it up.. LOL) So the brace is definately helping.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Carpal Tunnel syndrome is caused by repetative actions. Hammering , Sanding, Using a screwdriver etc. Sugery involves cutting a small wrist bone and releasing the carpal tendons. Surgery usually corrects the problem Just MAKE SURE YOUR SURGEON DOES THEM REGULARLY. In other words get a specialist. Your results should be better. Braces and limiting your time doning any repetative hand work will help the problem. You might also try some OTC anti inflamatory medication like Motrin( Ibuprophin) Tyenol arthrites formula or just plain asprin if you can tolerate it. 
don't close the shop just give it a rest.
Walt


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

What NHhermit said merits repeating;
"You might want to ask your doc about Dupuytren's contracture, especially if you are of northern European descent. Sometimes it's incorrectly thought to be carpel tunnel."
Also I strongly agree with what Walt said about a specialist.
My father had carpel tunnel, Dupuytrens and was legally blind. And he was a wood worker & boat builder. He put off the hand surgery for decades. About two weeks after the surgery he told me waiting so long was one of the silliest things he had ever done. Not just the pain & suffering but all the things he missed out on. He said the hardest part was staying out of the shop for two weeks while he healed up.
There are a lot of people out there with nightmare stories. No disrespect to them but the important thing to keep in mind is those vocal few are the minority. Carpel tunnel surgery is one of the most commonly done procedures. And has one of the highest success rates. Check out: http://www.repetitive-strain.com/national.html for statistics.


----------

